# Need menthol please



## Marius Combrink (15/11/15)

Ok so I really like a menthol Vape in the morning.
So off I went and picked up a bottle of VK menthol Ice. This was uber disappointing. The menthol is next to none in it.
So I would like to find out from all you fellow vapers what is a good, cool menthol
I don't always just want straight menthol. Sometimes I only want to mix in a few drops.

Thanks


----------



## Silver (15/11/15)

Hi @Marius Combrink 

I too like a menthol vape in the mornings

Vapour Mountain's Menthol Ice is potent. To me its one of the strongest menthol premade juices
VM Tropical Ice is also strong - it has a bit of coconut added

I also like VM Strawberry with added VM menthol concentrate. I add 23 drops (about 1ml) to 9ml of VM Strawberry. Works superbly for me. I do the same with VM's Berry Blaze. 

But i vape these stronger menthols at lower power. On my Evod1 and on my Lemo1 with a simple single coil at about 12-15 Watts. Also sometimes on the Reo/RM2 with a simple 1 ohm coil.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (15/11/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Marius Combrink
> 
> I too like a menthol vape in the mornings
> 
> ...


Aaaah thanks. Ill give the VM range a try.
think I will order me some concentrate
I also vape menthol at 1.1ohm in my subtank mini at 20watt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/11/15)

If you like potent menthols, you should definitely give @Melinda 's Frostbite a go.
You can find it at http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/e-liquids/Skyblue-30ml-liquids/Frostbite-30ml.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (15/11/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> If you like potent menthols, you should definitely give @Melinda 's Frostbite a go.
> You can find it at http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/e-liquids/Skyblue-30ml-liquids/Frostbite-30ml.


Wow only available in 18mg. But im sure if i only add a few drops it would be ok?


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/15)

@Marius Combrink you need to try Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice or the Tropical Ice (Coconut added) for the best menthol vape in the entire universe. This was my last order! Half a Litre of Tropical Ice. I vape this 90% of the time! ADV of note if you are a menthol head like me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/11/15)

Marius Combrink said:


> Wow only available in 18mg. But im sure if i only add a few drops it would be ok?



Mmm, I'm sure that is likely related to her stock availablity as it's definitely available in lower nic. Vapeshop.co.za also stocks some of her flavors, and they list the 6mg. 
If you only add a few drops of the 18mg as a mixer to other juices, it should not affect the nic content that much. Straight up, it might be potent 

Oh, and I totally forgot about Vape Elixir's Qalactin Hypermint which is also a strong kicker. It is available from Vape King as well, but they seem to be out of stock on some nic strengths : http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/south-african-e-liquids/vape-elixir-supreme-e-liquid.html.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (15/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Marius Combrink you need to try Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice or the Tropical Ice (Coconut added) for the best menthol vape in the entire universe. This was my last order! Half a Litre of Tropical Ice. I vape this 90% of the time! ADV of note if you are a menthol head like me!
> View attachment 39224


Thanks oom Rob
Will definitely try it out.

Man I love the vaping community

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (15/11/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Mmm, I'm sure that is likely related to her stock availablity as it's definitely available in lower nic. Vapeshop.co.za also stocks some of her flavors, and they list the 6mg.
> If you only add a few drops of the 18mg as a mixer to other juices, it should not affect the nic content that much. Straight up, it might be potent
> 
> Oh, and I totally forgot about Vape Elixir's Qalactin Hypermint which is also a strong kicker. It is available from Vape King as well, but they seem to be out of stock on some nic strengths : http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/south-african-e-liquids/vape-elixir-supreme-e-liquid.html.


I hope they have a sample first as I was really disappointed in the vk menthol ice (maybe I just got a bad batch)
But hold on Vape Elixer is not made by VK?


----------



## Tom. F (15/11/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Marius Combrink
> 
> I too like a menthol vape in the mornings
> 
> ...


I often see you raving about your lime ice and it sounds like something I too would enjoy in the morning as a kicker vape. Is there any chance you would be able to divulge the recipe?  I hope this hasn't been asked before somewhere on the forum and if it has I apologise.


----------



## Silver (16/11/15)

Marius Combrink said:


> I hope they have a sample first as I was really disappointed in the vk menthol ice (maybe I just got a bad batch)
> But hold on Vape Elixer is not made by VK?



Vape Elixir is a different brand made by a different local company.
Not very well known but has been going for a long time. I think its also stocked by eCiggies.
Very good juices. I have tried a few and they are good quality juices.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (16/11/15)

@Marius Combrink I 100% second @Kuhlkatz advice on SkyBlue's "Frostbite"!!!
I used to add 3 drops to a tank to make an awesome menthol mixture 
(Now I'm a dripper man, so I have to actually mix up separate batches of juice if I want to menthol them)

This may sound weird to some, but a full tank of plain peach juice + 3 drops of Frostbite is heavenly! 

P.S. "Awesomesauce" by Vape Elixer is a sweet watermelon & Menthol that gets me through the recent heat wave days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (16/11/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> @Marius Combrink I 100% second @Kuhlkatz advice on SkyBlue's "Frostbite"!!!
> I used to add 3 drops to a tank to make an awesome menthol mixture
> (Now I'm a dripper man, so I have to actually mix up separate batches of juice if I want to menthol them)
> 
> ...


Thanks will defo try the skyblue one then.
One day when I'm big I will try dripping 

so for now I will try Skyblue frostbite and Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice.

Its actually funny cause back in the day when I was still on the stinkies I couldn't stand menthol and now I love it with my vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eequinox (16/11/15)

Marius Combrink said:


> Thanks will defo try the skyblue one then.
> One day when I'm big I will try dripping
> 
> so for now I will try Skyblue frostbite and Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice.
> ...


I so know what you mean there i hated menthol in the stinkies and now i just love my diy menthol and pineapple

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (16/11/15)

Marius Combrink said:


> Thanks will defo try the skyblue one then.
> One day when I'm big I will try dripping
> 
> so for now I will try Skyblue frostbite and Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice.
> ...



Hi @Marius Combrink if you are ordering from VM, may I suggest you also get a 10ml bottle of their Menthol Concentrate - I think its R40. You can add a few drops of that to other juices. I have found that its more "pure" than adding the Menthol Ice ready made juice. Nice to have an alternative. In a 5ml tank of any fruit vape, just a few drops of the menthol concentrate will transform it. This is something I learnt from Andre many moons ago, but only started doing it a few months ago and it works superbly well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (16/11/15)

Eequinox said:


> I so know what you mean there i hated menthol in the stinkies and now i just love my diy menthol and pineapple


And Custard. I hate custard but I love custard Vape


----------



## Eequinox (16/11/15)

Marius Combrink said:


> And Custard. I hate custard but I love custard Vape


now that i can relate too i'm at panic stations on the custard front i'm all out of cap custard and strawberry ripe myself


----------



## Alex (16/11/15)

Another vote for VM Tropical Ice here.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (16/11/15)

Marius Combrink said:


> Ok so I really like a menthol Vape in the morning.
> So off I went and picked up a bottle of VK menthol Ice. This was uber disappointing. The menthol is next to none in it.
> So I would like to find out from all you fellow vapers what is a good, cool menthol
> I don't always just want straight menthol. Sometimes I only want to mix in a few drops.
> ...


I recently switched to menthol crystals and the results are great.You can make the strength you like and it's cheap as hell


----------



## Marius Combrink (16/11/15)

kev mac said:


> I recently switched to menthol crystals and the results are great.You can make the strength you like and it's cheap as hell


Can you tell me more about these crystals? Sounds interesting


----------



## kev mac (16/11/15)

Marius Combrink said:


> Can you tell me more about these crystals? Sounds interesting


I bought a pack on Ebay for about 3 bucks that'll last a long while.You just crush them and add pg or vg.Go on Youtube to learn all you need to know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

